# Look what the rain washed in..



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

First of all, I live on a lake so...no not even I would be out fishing today(ONLY because the wife said NO!).

I've watched this bass over the past 1-1/2 week dodge lures, ospreys; pick her "bitch male" to make the bed...and so on.

During the last break in the weather I tippy toed to the water’s edge, tossed my trick worm and 6# line out in her direction....nothing!
Then a slight movement, she had caught it before it hit the bottom and just sat there for a second before moving.

I reeled slack, bent forward and hit her so hard I thought for sure the light line would pop.

ZING!...game on!...she takes off for deeper water, passing way too close to the rocks on the bank...I give and take till she rolls over!

GOT HER!

Sat down, admired her a second and caught my breath.

Measured her on my less than accurate scales, she came in just under 12#..

Ran up to the house, took a couple of shaky photos, gently released her...her last defiant moment as I stood up, splash!!...kicked water my way as she hauled ass.

Damn I love rainy day bass fishing.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ha ha great story, nice Bass too.....


----------



## Coolmaker (Mar 22, 2009)

Bruce, is that you?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Very good going on releasing her.. nice job.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Coolmaker said:


> Bruce, is that you?


ok, you got me at a disadvantage...but yep...it's me.


----------



## Coolmaker (Mar 22, 2009)

PM message sent


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Great rainy day fishin story.

Huge Bass too...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Great post. Congrats on a stud.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome Bass, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice catch and release, don't here of that too often these days. Way to go man.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Great bass Bruce.....what a hog.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a fine bucket mouth!! good job.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

That's a beast. Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

That ain't no bass, it's a pig!!! Awesome


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome work.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

That is a fat one, nice job. Hopefully you will see it again one day a little bigger. Bass are fun right on the edge of the water like that.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

What a toad!!! Congrats!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

CCC said:


> Nice catch and release, don't here of that too often these days. Way to go man.


Thanks, I stopped keeping bass (other than one that may be hooked too deep) years ago...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Mac1109 said:


> Great bass Bruce.....what a hog.


Thanks Mac.

Thanks Mac.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

thats a great fish! kudos on the release!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

thats a great fish! kudos on the release!!


----------



## HOOPER (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice. Locklin lake?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

well told....thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Good Fish!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice job! Great story!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn! What a nice largie. Enjoyed the story too!


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice fish! Loved the story.


----------

